# input not supported



## arceetakahashi (Apr 29, 2014)

Input not supported appearing on my monitor.. i connected vga to hdmi and hdmi to micro usb thru my samsung phone... can u guys help me for this?


----------



## SM4SH (Aug 25, 2013)

So you are trying to plug your phone DIRECTLY into your monitor through its micro USB port?


I don't believe this will work.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You will need to post the model of the phone you have, the models or pics of the cables you tried, and the model of the monitor.

If your phone supports video output you probably need to use the proper cable, if you are using a micro USB to HDMI cable with an HDMI to VGA adapter then that will not work. You need to use a micro USB to a HDMI cable and connect that directly to a HDMI monitor or use DVI instead of HDMI. To use VGA you would need a special converter/adapter and it would need an external power source.


----------



## arceetakahashi (Apr 29, 2014)

My mobile phone is samsung mega 6.3.. and my monitor is aoc 152v an old model. i also have all the adapter.. but i dont know how to post it in here.. lol.. pls pls help me


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you are using a microUSB to VGA cable like this: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/faq/FAQ00058279/77228/SGH-M819ZKATMB

Or are you using some other setup/configuration?


----------

